# Average Joe's Stuff



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Home Theater Stuff - 
Pending construction completion, but most of it is in use here and there.

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE900U
Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5850
Mains: Pinnacle Platinum Performance 6.3 
Center: Pinnacle 5.5
Surrounds: Pinnacle 5.2
Sub: HSU VTF-3 MkII
DVD Player: Panasonic FH-85
HD DVD Player: Toshiba HD-A1
VCR: Panasonic AG-5700 (Still have a few tapes)
Remote: Logitech Harmony 880
Remote Extender: Terk Leapfrog LF-IRX
Cables: DIY / Misc.


Living Room Stuff - 

Display: 50" Panasonic PT-LC5013 LCD TV
Receiver/CATV: Motorola DCP501
Mains: Realistic Optimus T-120 (Way old) 
Surrounds: Polk R-15
Sub: Advent AWS-1200
DVD Player: Samsung DVD-HD931
VCR: Panasonic AG-5700
HD Satellite Receiver: Echostar 811


Bedroom Stuff - 

Display: 35" Toshiba CRT TV
Receiver/CATV/DVD: Motorola DCP501
Mains: KLH Model 17 (Way, way old)
Satellite Receiver: Echostar DishDVR510


Test/Setup Stuff - 

SPL Meter: Radio Shack analog
Microphone: Behringer ECM8000
Mic Mixer/PS: Behringer UB-802
also:
Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro,
TrueRTA software, Room EQ Wizard,
Avia & DVE calibration DVD's


----------

